

Americans Buy IPads While Broke in New Abnormal Economy - keltex
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-07-29/americans-splurge-on-ipads-while-broke-in-new-abnormal-economy.html

======
gte910h
From what I've read, iPad owners aren't really the unemployed, etc, they're
mostly the still rich, powered types.

"Tech geeks" supposedly are avoiding them.

